# Sore eye..



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

My poor lavender aracauna has a sore eye. Can anyone tell me what might be the cause and how to treat it? Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably MG, put it on Tylan for three days. Use an antibiotic eye ointment to help protect the eye. 

The bird should feel better pretty quick but it might be a carrier of the disease and will infect new birds.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Lot's of that going around on this forum...foamy eyed birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I noticed that too. I've never seen anything like this.

I wonder what's up with that. Are they all located in a close geographic area? Are they coming from the same breeder? Do we have a unreported or unrecognized problem in the country?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mycoplasma gallisepticum...maybe the excess moisture in the atmosphere and the hot temps this summer contributed towards an overgrowth of it? Germs of all kind proliferate in those kind of conditions and since this one is the most common to poultry, maybe it's just its time to shine.

Can't stress enough good ventilation, clean soils, sunshine for chickens. Those confined to coop and runs, living in airless and warm coops, walking and eating off of barren and overloaded soils are naturally going to be more susceptible to an overgrowth of a wide array of pathogens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I should have thought about the weather being a cause. My brain is not functioning fully due to my own round of flu. 

We recently moved, it rained non stop for days and days. My concern was huge for the well being of my remaining flock. Not only are the remaining birds old, they had just been moved to a totally new climate. Fans and fresh air, fresh water were about all I could do to support them. They've done fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe ClaireRobinson and this OP need to talk. See if their birds came from the same place.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi! Started mine on a 'cocktail' prescribed by farmer whom I bought my chickens from. No sign of improvement as yet but only started yesterday. They are sneezing too! They are happy, active and eating and drinking ok. It's a steep learning curve though...I've only had mine 5 or 6 weeks. Where are you all from? I'm based in Southern England.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, Claire, you've got about the best veterinary support for poultry that you can have. Many here in the states wished our vets were more willing.

I would be talking to your vet. As I stated earlier, without knowing what this cocktail is, there is no way to know if its going to truly help.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input I will take her to the vet today.. I live Australia and the weather had been wet and humid recently so I wonder if that has contributed..


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

clairerobinson73 said:


> Hi! Started mine on a 'cocktail' prescribed by farmer whom I bought my chickens from. No sign of improvement as yet but only started yesterday. They are sneezing too! They are happy, active and eating and drinking ok. It's a steep learning curve though...I've only had mine 5 or 6 weeks. Where are you all from? I'm based in Southern England.


I see you are from England to! Where bouts?? Hardly any ppl from england on here . X


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha, I'm from NEW england  practically the same thing.... JK


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

The breeder came and collected our little chicken today hopefully she gets better.. She thinks it's possible caused by trauma to the eye that has lead to infection so time will tell..


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> I see you are from England to! Where bouts?? Hardly any ppl from england on here . X


I'm in Southampton Sarah...where are you?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

clairerobinson73 said:


> I'm in Southampton Sarah...where are you?


I'm from Watford, so just down the m1! x


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I had this exact thing happen to one of mine a couple weeks ago. It was after a 2 day flood but for about an hour before the rain hit the wind was throwing sand everywhere into the air! I brought her in the house, used Vetrx solution to clean the eye (it becomes matted) and also swabbed her nose with vetrx. (her nose looked fine but I wasn't sure what I was dealing with) I then put the vetrx under her wing, on her body and in her water. I put antibiotic ointment in her eye. I added garlic and oregano oils to scrambled eggs for food... and continued to do this for 5 days, with the last two added yogurt as well. The next morning she was 75% better so I flushed her nose and eye with saline solution 4 times that day, using vetrx only at night. she went back to eating and drinking normal that second day. by that night, her eye was a lil sore but looked SO much better! On day 3, you couldn't even tell it had happened! I kept her in the house for a couple more days before I returned her to the flock. I am still not sure what happened.. sinus infection, trauma to the eye, or start of an uri.. no idea! This was a couple weeks ago now and she is completely fine.. every one else in the flock was fine. 
How is she now?


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

I spoke to the breeder today and the chicken is much better.. We also had some storms and she thinks this lead to get getting a sinus infection. She has been on a course of antibiotics and is on the mend we hope to be getting her back next wk


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just to update you on my flock: they have had two lots of Tylan and are much better. It was a bit touch and go at the end of last week as two were quite unwell and wheezing. I'm relieved to say they are now much happier. The farmer said that Mycoplasma is very common here in free range chickens as they pick it up from wild birds. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Some of myflock have runny nose n sneezing. They are eating and laying normally. Nl droppings. I took the worse of the flock who was sneezing alot. Still laying n nl dropping n behavior. I put her in isolation with tylan and nutri drench. I have 6 chicks in my flock of varied ages. Can i treat the flock including my chicks with tylan ? They are kept in an insulated coop w a heat lamp. They are allowed access to the outside run or i fear they will go stir crazy. Any help ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sneezing can be only due to irritants and have nothing at all to do with illness. If the bedding is dusty, a lot of dust in the air from the environment, off gassing of chemicals, etc can cause what you are seeing.


----------

